# Burstner 821g charging on EHU - problem



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

When our van is on EHU the control panel shows that the batteries gradually looses their charge. Its dropping by about 2-3 % per day. Everything else works on the van on 240v and the control panel shows that the EHU is connected.

If the van is started and driven the batteries soon show 100% again.

This has me a tad confused (its not difficult) and seems to be a problem with the charger in the van not charging the batteries.

Does anyone know what may be the reason for this, could it be something like a fuse, if so where would it be?

I also have a problem (I think) with the heating, however I dont think its related and will post separately.

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll have a look at ours tomorrow & report back. 
It's on hook up at home. Just about to organise everything for a trip this weekend.

Side tracking to your heating post - Ours is the same we always use gas for heating unless it is really mild.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Andy

Fuses should be on Elektroblok and also should be 1 on each Leisure battery.
When on hook up does your panel readout for the leisure bat say 14 volts or thereabout, if so the charger output is working, check bat levels if you can maybe low 

Chris


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy, 
Try to get the EB 99 checked out, I am now on the 3rd for the very same reason as you. Fortunately to date there has been no expense and my dealer (Becks) has been excellent taking the last EB99 from another van to save me running back.
Malc


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Our van on hook up show 46% battery, sometimes with a ? but 14v on each battery. Solar regulator shows 100% which is what we get on panel once electric disconnected.

We only check percentage when off hook up. So far all been OK. Solar regulator & panel have always agreed.

Don't know if this helps at all.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The control pannel curently shows the following after being driven yesterday:

On EHU for last 24 hours

Battery Charge - 98%
Draw - 0.1A
Lesure Battery - 13.9v
Engine Battery - 13.7v

EHU disconected and on 12v power for 10 minutes

Battery Charge - 98%
Draw - 0.4A
Lesure Battery - 13.7v
Engine Battery - 13.6v

With engine running (not moving) for 3 minutes

Battery Charge - 98%
Draw + 0.7A
Lesure Battery - 14.5v
Engine Battery - 14.5v

After engine running (not moving) but on 12v

Battery Charge - 98%
Draw -0.2A
Lesure Battery - 13.8v
Engine Battery - 13.5v

After 2 minutes of being back on EHU

Battery Charge - 99%
Draw - 0.4A
Lesure Battery - 14.4v
Engine Battery - 13.9v

I assume that from these figures the charger is working and the Pheonix solar panel is OK (doesnt read on the control panel) as its got a green light.

If I drive the van for a couple of miles then the battery will show 100%, however as you say there is sometimes a ? on the display.

It seems to drop by 2% each day acording to the control panel but not the battery charge.

Andy


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Just a thought but is the ampage of your leisure batteries correctly inputed into the control panel. I seem to remember that if you change to bigger size batteries, then you have to re-input the new ampage. I think this allows your readout in % of battery use to be updated to the newer value. I might be totally off subject here though. Page 12/13 of the DT 220 B manual.

On an electrical point. If you have the heated mirrors on and the windows down. Then when both windows are raised to closure in tandem, this might overload the 10amp fuse on the smaller unit alongside the electrobloc unit. Heated mirrors and electric windows are on same fuse.

Dai

Would be interested in any other quirky characteristics on the Burstner 821 model. We used to have some.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

There does seem to be something quirky about what percentage is shown in the batteries when on hook up. It almost seems if it can't work it out.
As I said before, we've never really monitored it with the electric connected.

But when off hook up - which is most of the time, as we do a lot of music rallies, we keep an eye on it until it comes back up to 100%.

We trust the solar regulator more than the control panel.


----------

